# Need a table for a Hitachi KM12VC



## andy favors (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm new to routing (see my post count) and have absolutely no clue on what I'm looking for. The entire reasoning in me buying a router is to help me with building picture frames. I am a photographer, and figured it's time to start making my own, for one to make the pictures more personal, and two, more value when selling. I have ordered a Hitachi KM12VC, based on the excellent reviews it seems to have. I'm sure it's not the best, but I have yet to see that it's the worst either. What I'm looking for in a table is....

Price has to be under $200, or at least extremely close to it if over

Portability and Storage is a necesiity. I live in an apartment, and will be transporting it anytime I use it, and it will need to be easily stored in a closet (is this even possible? lol)

So what do ya'll think? Am I asking too much? I built a frame this weekend, and here is an image of it if anyone is interested.......










Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## andy favors (Feb 8, 2009)

I think, after much research, it would be best to make my own table. I could make it more portable this way, and much cheaper. One question though. Where do I find a mounting plate for this router? I have yet to find any that say it will fit. Any suggestions?


----------



## satek (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, I don't feel like building a table, so can anyone recommend a table for under $200 that will fit the Hitachi KM12VC with no hassle?

Thanks


----------



## andy favors (Feb 8, 2009)

After completing mine, I recommend buying one, lol.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

This is EXACTLY what you are looking for according to your request.

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

I have one and highly recommed it.


----------



## satek (Apr 9, 2009)

That fence system looks a little not so good. How is it working for you and how does this table compare to the BOSCH RA1181?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I'm with Bob on this one. Take a real close look at the Oak Park table. I too have this table. I wouldn't trade it for anything. It does the exact same thing as many of the high priced ones, if not better.  I'd provide a link but, Bob already has.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The OP table is fine and so are it's fences. 

I actually bought it and put my CMT table, top and fence and incra set up away. The fences simplicity is actually better for a beginner. Heck I am not a beginner and I love the little Oak Park set up. In the 4 or 5 months I have had it I still have not had a need to pull out my more complicated fancy tables.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The Oak Park table and accessories all follow the K.I.S.S. rule. Set up is faster and easier. The fences are incredible.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you want a table that will allow you to complete most any project, that is light weight, strong, collapsible, very stable, inexpensive, accurate, has on board tool storage and high tech you may think you need a few tables. The Oak Park table is all of the above. Yes, it seems very spartan at first glance. There are no micro adjusters, no fancy anodized parts in shiny colors, no T tracks. The table is easy to set up, easy to work with, there is no dust collection hose above the table to get in your way. Dust is collected through the vac-u-plate and guided away under the table. You can clamp finger boards, fences and jigs anywhere with no restrictions. Simple really is better. The more you learn about routing the more this table will appeal to you. I am a convert to the Oak Park table, and I prefer it over any other set up available. Oh yes, on sale for under $200 it is among the least expensive tables on the market.


----------

